# Me and Jasper's Adventures



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I've decided that Jasper and I need our own journal, so behold, here it is!
This journal will be dedicated to our riding, training, and miscellaneous adventures together!

Here is some info about Jasper (sorry, I like to brag about my boy, but who doesn't want to brag about their baby  )

-Jasper's registered name is DB Jasur
-He is a registered purebred Desert Bred Arabian
-He is an 11 year old chestnut gelding
-I've owned him for three years, and we do mainly dressage and hunter pleasure, although we also love to jump and go on trail rides

So yeah, this is our journal!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi and happy writing! I love Arabians and request lots of photos!  Also interested in the breeding side so if you can link me to his pedigree, or tell me his parents, that would be awesome! Looking forward to your unfolding stories.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

SueC said:


> Hi and happy writing! I love Arabians and request lots of photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Here are photos of his pedigree, had to take two pics because I couldn't fit it all in one without cutting off some names:


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Today I went out to the barn, even though it was pouring down rain, ugh, and Jasper was a little nuts xD.

I always say that he has two different personalities; his regular personality and his Arab personality! (Jasper is actually a purebred Arabian, in case anyone didn't know). Today he definitely had his Arab personality on! 

I don't blame him though, he hasn't been outside in a few days due to the bad weather, and was so jiggy when I got him out that I knew he wouldn't be able to focus on riding, so I decided, screw it, I'll just play with him today!

So that's exactly what we did. I turned him loose in the indoor arena, and he ran laps for a little while xD. 

I have a few pics from today, nothing too interesting, sorry!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey, nice pedigree. You have a _real_ Arab - getting harder to find! 

:runpony:


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all! Gosh, I haven't been on in ages- sorry! I've had quite the hectic summer so far 

Anyway, updates!

So I had a lesson last Sunday with some of my horsey friends and it was just completely frustrating. Not because of me or my horse or my friends; because of my instructor.
For the past month or so, maybe longer, I feel like I haven't been learning anything in my lessons. Our instructor sits by the gate on the mounting block and yells commands at us, but here's the thing. She's yelling at us to leg yield, half pass, and a bunch of other things-but she doesn't tell us how to do these things! I get the basic concept of leg yielding, but everything else? Nope. I'm at Training Level dressage, and have been riding for nine years, just so that's cleared up. She doesn't walk us through what to do, and then laughs when we do something wrong, as if we're there for her entertainment.

She tells us what we're doing wrong, but she doesn't tell us how to fix it! So here I am, doing the wrong thing, her sitting there and yelling at us, and when I ask her what to do, she says, "Just do what I say!" 

She's always at LEAST fifteen minutes late for our lessons, which is super rude, because I don't pay her to be late and then give me a lackluster lesson. 

Anyways, yeah, that was my rant, I'm probably going to end up moving barns soon. I'm fed up with her, my horse isn't getting the proper training, and he's not getting proper nutrition due to the crappy and cheap hay and grain they use. Also, I'm not learning anything. So yeah, I'll be moving as soon as possible to do what's best for me and my horse.

Other than that, Jasper and I are doing okay, tired of the rainy weather! The flies are driving us nuts too, so I went and bought him a fly mask today. Other than that, no real news! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmm, LITI, I knew an instructor once like that, in a boarding barn we had our horses in, in Germany. He was yelling so much during lessons (in competitive jumping Level M) that the horses all had worried expressions on their faces and weren't enjoying being there. I was a kid and wanting to learn, but not from that type of person, so I didn't sign up.

Yelling (in real life or online ;-)) is a pretty good indication of having a poor grasp of the concepts that are supposed to be taught, and of having not given much thought to _how_ to teach...

Sounds like a move would be great for both of you! Good luck!


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

So it occurred to me that I've never actually posted pics of myself riding!

I believe all of these are pics from shows. In some of them my position is crap or something is wrong, don't judge! Some of these pics I don't even know what's going on with our bend/position/etc. xD These shows were a while ago, me and my horse have gotten better


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Darn! 2 of the pictures are blurry :/


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

